
David Bunnell, Creator of MacWorld and PC Magazine Dies - rmason
http://www.cultofmac.com/449998/r-p-david-bunnell-founder-macworld/
======
rmason
I fondly remember PC Magazine, it was really core part of my education on PC's
in the eighties.

